# Conectar TV a minicadena



## pas (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola, me gustaria conectar la TV a la minicadena, de forma que el audio de la TV se escuche por los altavoces de la minicadena. La TV no tiene salidas RCA, por lo que he probado con un conector de esos que pasa de euroconector a rca, tiene una clavija IN-OUT, lo puse en out, lleve los 2 cables RCA al AUX de la minicadena, pero solo se oia ruido (rosa creo...) en fin, que me estoy volviendo loco, no se si las tomas de euroconector pueden funcionar como salidas, o si estoy pidiendo algo imposible.
Tambien probe sacando el audio por la salida de auriculares, se oia poquisimo.
SI alguien me podria ayudar lo agradeceria mucho, gracias y Feliz Año a todos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 2, 2008)

Deberia funcionarte, hay algo que haces mal
Comprueba que el cacharro del euro tenga audio out.
Si tiene varios euros prueba en los otros.

Puede que tu minicadena este "sorda", ¿A que entrada lo conectasde la minicadena?

Mira que la minicadena este bien configurada.


Esto funciona yo lo he implementado en algunos clientes.


----------



## pas (Ene 3, 2008)

Gracias, hoy lo he vuelto a intentar, y por ciencia infusa ha funcionado. gracias.


----------

